

Legal warning in under 6 hours after launch - mskierkowski
http://blog.skierkowski.com/2012/08/28/legal-warning-in-under-6-hours-after-launch-of-scorepromoter/

======
dunham
The quick turnaround is probably due to a Google Alerts subscription.

~~~
Andrenid
Agreed, this doesn't surprise me at all these days. Even my dad has Google
Alerts set up for his name, so I'd expect it to be pretty much a guaranteed
given that most companies would have it set up for their trademarks.

~~~
fluxon
Odd - Google alerts have always taken the better part of a day in my
experience. I must be using the slow option. ;)

~~~
daeken
You can select the frequency with which you receive alerts. I have mine set up
to send them as soon as they happen, and the turnaround is almost always less
than an hour.

------
calbear81
There's a good Freakanomics blog article about trademark enforcement here:
[http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/06/26/the-summer-
trademark-...](http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/06/26/the-summer-trademark-
olympics-please-dont-sue-us/)

The takeaway in this case is that aggressive enforcement helps protect a mark
holder from losing their claim to the trademark. It seems like you just need
to TM those NPS phrases and add some legal notice in your global footer to be
in compliance.

